# Bass Flies



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Where do you guys turn to find good Bass Patterns?

Ben


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I make random big foamy critters with rubber legs for bass. They don't much care from what I've found...


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Any variant of a woolly bugger has served me well over the years. A lead eye bugger was what I was using this morning.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I make all my own. Here's some from the vise:


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I've actually just started tying my own also and am working through variants of the wooly bugger in craw colors. Was just curious where people found the recipes and instructions for tying. NICE FLIES CREAM!!!


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

benjaminrogers said:


> I've actually just started tying my own also and am working through variants of the wooly bugger in craw colors. Was just curious where people found the recipes and instructions for tying. NICE FLIES CREAM!!!


Here are 2 websites that I like

http://www.flytyingforum.com/

http://warmfly.com/

Brad


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are two good ones, here's another:

www.flyrecipes.com


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Cream

I like that site! Thanks for the link.

Brad


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cream those are some pretty cool ties.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

These were my first flies I tied this past summer, not as pretty as some, but the fish didn't seem to care. They caught numerous Smallmouth(largest being 18"), Rock Bass, White Bass, Bluegill, Pumpkinseed, and a few Spotted & Largemouth Bass as well as some Crappie. The eyes were made with a hole punch on metallic wrapping paper, then coated with a drop or two of Knot Sense. I would then cover the whole head in Knot Sense so the paper would remain sealed. I didn't want to spend $40+ on the UV light, so I used my son's UV spy pen to cure the Knot Sense. Construction materials included Deer, congo, marabou, flash, some fabric from JoAnn's, cheap hooks, and a cat toy. I would continue to use the cheap hooks as I found no problems with strip setting the hook, but they rust, leaving a yellowish stain on the white feathers. Flies tied with bait holder hooks seemed to snag less(on rocks) than shop purchased flies. I'm sure it has something to do with the point being slightly "turn in", but also the angled eye of the hook seemed to work as a type of snag guard. Maybe someone could clue me in to as why one would use a straight vs. angled hook eyes. You can see the first fly I tied at the bottom. I tied it on once, but then quickly removed it after realizing I would soon be headed to the emergancy room with that thing embeded in the back of my head. If I ever want to fish that thing again I'll need to bring a helmet or tie it on a spin outfit.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

meh.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> meh.


Caption: "Where sunfish and frogs go to die."


----------

